# Pics of my coffee table - at last!



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Finally got some pics of my first project to be completed in my workshop.

Have a look here:

http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/Woodworking

Admin note: Moved from General Woodworking...


----------



## Gill (14 Mar 2005)

It's very well made and stylish into the bargain. In fact, it suits the rest of the decor admirably. Congratulations  .

Gill


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Gill":o87waz2h said:


> It's very well made and stylish into the bargain. In fact, it suits the rest of the decor admirably. Congratulations  .
> 
> Gill



Thanks Gill :lol:


----------



## Noel (14 Mar 2005)

Excellent. Mitres worked out really well.


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Noel":2i2bmf12 said:


> Excellent. Mitres worked out really well.



Yes - not too bad - they're a pig to get right though, especially in wood as hard as maple. I've now got my table saw setup spot-on (for another project) and found this is pretty important!


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Mar 2005)

Digizz,

Beautiful job! It looks very elegant in a modern tradition


----------



## jasonB (14 Mar 2005)

Very nice table, is that white laminate glass or etched on the underside :?: 

Jason


----------



## Charley (14 Mar 2005)

Very nice Digizz, love the design


----------



## ProShop (14 Mar 2005)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

jasonB":1wsokrz4 said:


> Very nice table, is that white laminate glass or etched on the underside :?:
> 
> Jason



It's etched - can't remember what it's called - something like satin. Quite a standard type of glass though. It's toughened too.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Mar 2005)

Crisp, elegant, simple and stylish.
Perfectly executed mitres (praying on your behalf that they stay together!)
Good job! Well done!

For future reference, photos of that immaculate workshop should be banned. What if TPTB see them over my shoulder :shock:  :wink:


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":2ayknmgu said:


> Crisp, elegant, simple and stylish.
> Perfectly executed mitres (praying on your behalf that they stay together!)
> Good job! Well done!
> 
> For future reference, photos of that immaculate workshop should be banned. What if TPTB see them over my shoulder :shock:  :wink:



It's not quite so immaculate now after building an aquarium cabinet out of veneered MDF - first time I've worked properly with MDF - what a mess, even with the dust extractor running! Lovely clean, accurate cuts though 

The pics of the cabinet so far are here: http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/CabinetBuild

The mitres are joined with a couple of No20 biscuits on each joint - hopefully they should stay together - any reason they wont???

Paul.


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Oh, and you did all tell me that the workshop would never be big enough at 4m x 4m - I didn't believe you....

...until I crammed it with kit


----------



## Aragorn (14 Mar 2005)

Digizz":2ot73acp said:


> The mitres are joined with a couple of No20 biscuits on each joint - hopefully they should stay together - any reason they wont???


Fingers crossed, they will be fine.
I don't know what the time scale is for safety in terms of wood movement... One lot of each season probably!
Mitres have a tendancy to open up if the wood hasn't been well seasoned.
Don't mean to worry you. They will probably be absolutely fine.
Let's have a photo in 6 months time :wink:


----------



## Digizz (14 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":geqc1u20 said:


> Digizz":geqc1u20 said:
> 
> 
> > The mitres are joined with a couple of No20 biscuits on each joint - hopefully they should stay together - any reason they wont???
> ...



Well hopefully, it's OK - it's been in the house finished for 6 months already! Wouldn't the wood move in the same direction across the mitre anyway ???


----------



## Aragorn (14 Mar 2005)

Well that's good news Digizz. _Very _unlikely to open up now I'd have thought.
If they do move, mitres tend to open up at the point, but after 6 months yours are looking as good as new.
Good job!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Mar 2005)

Digizz

Congratulations on your beautiful table.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Pete W (14 Mar 2005)

Looks great - you should be extremely proud of that one... great design, great execution, and those mitres are downright crispy!


----------



## Digizz (15 Mar 2005)

Thanks everyone - the good outcome was largely due to the great advice I got here 

Thanks


----------



## dedee (15 Mar 2005)

Very nice. The simplicity of the piece belies the complications of manufacture - well done

Andy


----------

